# Winter Kit on BMQ?



## JBoyce87 (29 Jun 2006)

Should i bother lugging my whole winter kit with me from new brunswick to aldershot..only to get laughed at? Or do i learn about my winter kit in the BMQ course.. I will contact my unit's orderly room but i just want to ask on here too.


----------



## Franko (29 Jun 2006)

Ask at your home unit....they will point you in the correct direction.

Also you will be given a kit list of what to bring with you.

Regards


----------



## XtremeEuph (30 Jun 2007)

I am in a similar situation.  I am leaving for my summer BMQ on Monday in Winnipeg MB (Pres).  I was told not to bring my winter kit but I am having trouble distinguishing what exactly is in my winter kit.  Some items they issued me were not on the list (and some they didn't   ) so it isn't clear to me what to bring.  I have everything narrowed down to a few items.  I took out all my whites of course and all the fleece shirts and pants. 

 What I am wondering is do I need to bring the Neck Gaiter and Scarf they issued me? I know the list asks to bring the thermal underwear so you never know.  Also the list asks for a combat Gortex jacket which I have and a combat Jacket with liner, which appears to me to be a really heavy winter coat (it is green).  I am planning on bringing this also because its the only jacket I appear to have with a liner as described.  Finally, they gave me two kinds of overboots.  First of all the zipp-able combat overboots which I am bringing, and a pair of shiny rubber overboots that I believe have a velcro strap.  I am not sure but I think these squishy rubber boots are part of my winter kit.

Can anyone please help clarify all this with me without making my 100th nuisance call to my unit?

Thank you very much,

Kevin


----------



## medaid (30 Jun 2007)

The best answer anyone can really give you, is for you to call your unit. They will help you distinguish what you need to bring and what you don't need to bring. They will also tell you what you have and what you don't have, so if there are any critical shortages that you may need for your course, they can sort that out for you. Or, you can have it issued to you during training.


----------



## XtremeEuph (30 Jun 2007)

Yes, I understand what you are trying to tell me.  I just posted here because as said before, I have called my unit several times, each time forgetting to ask the next thing (make a list, I know but I forget there too haha).  Is there any input you can give me on the specific items I mentioned otherwise? 

Thanks


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 Jul 2007)

I just came out of Pres BMQ full time, and well allot of us had bring the winter stuff...our staff told us to bring it back home that we would likewise not use the winter stuff this summer.

There will be a kit inspection in the early day of your BMQ, but then again...remember this..what you have bring with you is what you have to transport...and sometimes depending in what will you be staying, you might, have little space...

In you orders, you had a kit list to bring, if winter stuff is not there...do not bother, or, call your unit and ask. 

this is summer... remember  8)


----------

